# Signature Competition/SOTW 3 (Week Ending August 22nd, 2008) - VOTING



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 3rdnd edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, August 24th, at 3:50 PM central time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?


*NCC*:











KryOnicle:











*mjbish23*:











*plazzman*:











*T.B.*:











*brownpimp88*:











pliff:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NCC got my vote, nice colors.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

NCC looks sick so he got my vote. Pliff was a close second.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

NCC nice work man.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

BP88 back with the graphics! Got my vote


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Plazz gets my vote. I always love the layer work in his pieces.. 

Tough choice though.. they were all nice


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

I'm really sorry I didn't get my sig in I've been really busy with relatives, getting ready for school, and life.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I love Plazz's. It looks like a mid 90s arcade game


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Plazz get's my vote. I really liked his but everyone's was good.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Nikos squeeks it out to the win for me. Very nice designs.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Bish gets my vote. Gotta show some love for the pinto.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

NCC gets my vote.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I voted Pliff but it looks like Im alone, there all great though, cant believe sombody used a Pinto.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ok its over I would like to THANK everyone who voted for me I really appreciate it.. All those were great entry's and im proud to have been apart of the competition. Thank you.


----------

